# Purina Pro Plan feeding amount



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Why do you think you pup will be over 100 pounds? When do you plan to switch to adult food. I know many breeders recommend switching their pups over to an all age formula or adult by 6 months.

I would feed the amount your pup can eat in 15 minutes. If they develop loose poops cut back on the amount. That sounds like too much. 

I feed my goldens Proplan performance- Buddy is a very active 80 pound adult golden and he eats a max of 4 cups daily (bag says max of 3 2/3 cups). When I take him to the dog part he full out runs for 3 hrs in addition to 5+ miles of walking- He gets 4 cups that day and the next day he only gets 2-2.5 cups because he is just doing his regular daily walking. 

My last golden Lucky was 120 and only ate 2 cups a day (per bag it should have been 4 1/3 cups)- if I feed him this amount he would have been a blimp.

I say feed the dog not the weight.


----------



## Agent_P (Feb 14, 2012)

I am not sure if he will be over a 100 but at 9 months he is 65 pounds. I was told to take him off of puppy food around 1 year.

I just thought that the recommended amount seemed a lot and I don't want to over feed him.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It sounds like he may max out around 75lbs. He will definitely not be 100lbs full-grown.

My Beamer is 10 1/2 months and he gets 3 1/2 cups a day. We were doing 4, but I bumped it down a little bit.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Agent_P said:


> *I am not sure if he will be over a 100 but at 9 months he is 65 pounds.* I was told to take him off of puppy food around 1 year.
> 
> I just thought that the recommended amount seemed a lot and I don't want to over feed him.


My guy weighed 68 lbs. at 9.5 months and only has gained 2 lbs. since then. He'll be 3 y.o. in July. He eats 3.5 cups/day.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Agent_P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was going to switch to feeding our lab/golden mix the large breed puppy formula. I was looking at the serving amounts and for a dog that weighs up to 100 pounds at maturity and is 9 to 11 months old they are suggesting 8 2/3 to 10 1/2 cups. Is that a lot or is it just me?
> 
> Thanks


 
There is not a lot of difference between the large breed puppy formula's and the adult brand dog foods. The large breed puppy formula's have lower fat and protein than regular puppy foods to help the puppy have a slower more regular growth to help with the bones.

All of our adult dogs eat about 3-3.5 cups of food. They range in weight from about 60 lbs to around 80 lbs.

You do not want the dog heavy, so you should feed according to the dog and his ribs. You will want to be able to see an hourglass when standing over the dog and when you place your hands on the dogs ribs with your thumbs on the spine, you should be able to lightly feel the ribs-without having to dig for them.


----------



## Brandiann (Jul 24, 2011)

Lola was on the same food (In the process of switching to the adult version), is between 65-70 lbs at 9.5 months, they do slow down a LOT growth wise at this point so I would assume your pup won't gain too much more. Lola has been eating around 4 cups a day with treats in moderation, and that has worked for us.


----------



## Brandiann (Jul 24, 2011)

Oops just realized this thread is a month old!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine is 65lbs at 4.5 years old and he only eats 2 cups of Pro Plan a day though I will need to bump it up to 2.5-3 cups for the warmer months as hes more active.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm feeding Bayne just under 4 c a day, the bag calls for 3 3/4 c. The vet thought it was too much until she saw him and said that he is perfect weight. He weighs in at 70lbs. I switched from PP LB Puppy to the PP LB Adult at 6 months, the kibble is bigger and I think the nutrients are geared towards the adult growth period.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are right, whats on the bag is too much! If he is 65 lb at 9 months, he probably will top out around 70 or 75. My female is 70 lbs, I only give her 2 cups a day and she maintains her weight, but every dog is different. I would start with 3 cups a day of the adult food and see if he gains or loses, then adjust the amount if you need to.


----------

